# Recommendations for good books and costs



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Hi

My other half has a fascination with fish and has been saying for years that he would like fish. He had fish (he said tropical but I don't think he is 100% sure) as a kid and would now love some of his own.

However neither of us have a clue about fish so as his birthday is coming up over the next couple of months I would love to get him a good informative book on keeping fish with a view to maybe setting something up in the new year.

Also an idea of set up costs and running costs would be useful. We would not be looking at anything too big.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

Here's the deal with books: many aren't particularly up to date with the latest info. 

Really, the only books worth bothering with nowadays are specialist publications such as the Back To Nature Guides and Baensch atlases. 

About 95% of people source their info from the internet; mainly from forums.


----------



## Maria_1986 (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for your reply. 

I was afraid that was going to be the case - I shall have to get him on here and get him sifting through the threads to find all the info he will need.


----------



## Sqp guy (Sep 20, 2010)

Running costs are reasonable there would probably be a small and barely noticeable increase in electricity. Filter barely uses any, lights for instance for a 2ft tank will most likely have 15watt bulb (about the same as strong energy efficient bulb for house) and heater will work only when water temp drops below what you set in at so not really that often. All together I would say same cost as a couple of extra light bulbs maybe bit more during winter


----------

